# Help with Lab Results



## Inyotef (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi All,

I have been having many symptoms of hypo; fatigue, brain fog, cold intolerance, weight gain or SEVERE difficulty losing weight, amongst other symptoms, but see before for the brain fog and you will know why I can't list them all. My father has Hasimoto's.

I have asked my doctor before to check my thyroid and all she tested was TSH which was in range (see below). I read about Hashi's possibly having normal TSH ranges and asked her for the antibody test, she said "No, I don't think that is necessary" then started to feel my thyroid. When she barely touched it, it felt severely uncomfortable like I was being strangled. She said "ok, lets do an ultrasound and more blood tests". The ultrasound came back normal but with a lymph node right next to my thyroid but normal size and not due to infection or disease due to my blood count.

Below are my thyroid tests, what do you think? I really am not sure I do not believe something is wrong with my thyroid as I have increasing symptoms of hypo and there is a feeling in my throat of fullness or even as if I constantly have a mild alergic reaction, especially when I tilt my head back. A bit of difficulty swallowing and coughing, I found it strange the ultrasound was normal as I have these sensations.

Thyroperoxidase Antibody - 29.5 (standard range <= 5.5)

T3 - 77 (standard range 58-159)

TSH - 2.55 (standard range .35 - 4.0) (previous results over last 5 years: 3.66, 3.54, 2.18)

25-Hydroxyvitamin D - 14 (standard range 30-100)

Vitamin D, 25-Hydroxy, D3 - 14

Vitamin D, 25-Hydroxy, D2 - <4

Vitamin B12 - 406 (standard range 200-910)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SUGGESTED TESTS
TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TBII
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9364248
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-thyroid_autoantibodies
(Copy and paste into your browser)

*******Blocking TRAbs (also known as Thyrotropin Binding Inhibitory Immunoglobulins (TBII)) competitively block the activity of TSH on the receptor. This can cause hypothyroidism by reducing the thyrotropic effects of TSH. They are found in Hashimoto's thyroiditis and Graves' disease and may be cause of fluctuation of thyroid function in the latter. During treatment of Graves' disease they may also become the predominant antibody, which can cause hypothyroidism.

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Can you get a copy of the read-out on that ultra-sound? And can you also get a FREE T3 test?

Presence of antibodies do suggest thyroid disease.

I will furnish a test for the antibodies that skew the numbers on TSH, T3 and T4 and also info on that FREE T3 test.

If your doctor is not amenable, find a new one post haste.

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Inyotef (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi Again,

So after some arm twisting and long wait, I finally had my Free T3 done. My doctor told me it is "On the low end of normal" and would check with the Endo for advise. This is what she came back with:

I discuss you labs with Endocrinology .
This is there advise .
Free T3 is not as well validated as TSH or free T4 assays. Our Kaiser lab uses 5th or 6th generation ultra-sensitive TSH assays and this remains the gold standard for diagnosis of hyperthyroidism or hypothyroidism. In the setting of a normal TSH, significance of low T3 is not known. We do not recommend treatment with levothyroxine based on low T4 or T3 alone.

I asked her the actual numbers and she didn't tell me. Plus, on here she doesn't even mention the TPO antibodies being high, she just mentions the TSH and T3. By the way, they didn't test my T4 free or otherwise.

The results of my ultrasound stated quite a bit, what part would be helpful for you to know?

Am I crazy?


----------

